# Attitude's at it again holiday deals



## lyfespan (Dec 21, 2014)

Ugh had to make an order with the Tude the freebies were sick

Added to my line up
Nebula II
Durga mata II
Cannatonic 
CBD Critical cure


Freebies are
Critical sensi star 
Berry Ryder 
Blueberry headban
Blue OG 
710 gum
Atomically haze
Wappa

I was gonna order larry too but don't know who's to get


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 21, 2014)

the Larry OG everyone runs here is from Cali Connection...


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 22, 2014)

Dam will have to get on the next order, which won't be for awhile.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 22, 2014)

.

your EVIL I tell ya, EVIL!!



G13 Labs Seeds Cinderella 99
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 

Paradise Seeds Durga Mata II CBD
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 

Dinafem Seeds Shark Shock CBD
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 03 seeds 

Dinafem Seeds Critical Jack
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 

Cali Connection Seeds Larry Og Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 06 seeds 
[FEM LOG is EXPENSIVE AS OMG!!!]

24
FREE from here DOWN
10

FEMINIZED UFO #1 Delicious Seeds Critical Sensi Star
Quantity: 1
FEMINIZED UFO #2 Auto Seeds Berry Ryder
Quantity: 1
FEMINIZED UFO #3 Humboldt Seed Organization Blueberry Headband
Quantity: 1
FEMINIZED UFO #4 G13 Labs Seeds Blue OG
Quantity: 1
FEMINIZED UFO #5 710 Genetics Seeds 710 Gum
Quantity: 1

Dinafem Seeds Critical +
Quantity: 1
Paradise Seeds Atomical Haze
Quantity: 1
Paradise Seeds Wappa
Quantity: 1
Dinafem Seeds Critical +
Quantity: 2


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2014)

WOOHOO.... we can be a cbd gang....  Joe, non femmed Larry's are stupid expensive too. But according to some good folks it is worth it.

I got 4 Larry og and they were all Male...that was a pisser. But i used his pollen to make a great cross.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 22, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> your EVIL I tell ya, EVIL!!
> 
> ...




Merry Christmas don't say I didn't get you anything, lol


You got a nice line up there, and great freebies too


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 22, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> WOOHOO.... we can be a cbd gang....  Joe, non femmed Larry's are stupid expensive too. But according to some good folks it is worth it.
> 
> I got 4 Larry og and they were all Male...that was a pisser. But i used his pollen to make a great cross.



Can't wait for the CBD oils, going to be nice


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 22, 2014)

I have been seed shopping, but the Durga seeds were a lot more at Attitude than they were at Seedman.  In fact, with shipping included they were still cheaper than Attitude, whithout shipping.  I also received 2 free seeds, one of them a fem Exodus Cheese (can't remember the other).  The Critical Cure CBD is probably also going to be on the shopping list soon.  

Rosebud, I got 5 Larry and they were all males...just hope someone else got 5 females...

Lyfespan, looks like a great  lineup.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 22, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have been seed shopping, but the Durga seeds were a lot more at Attitude than they were at Seedman.  In fact, with shipping included they were still cheaper than Attitude, whithout shipping.  I also received 2 free seeds, one of them a fem Exodus Cheese (can't remember the other).  The Critical Cure CBD is probably also going to be on the shopping list soon.
> 
> Rosebud, I got 5 Larry and they were all males...just hope someone else got 5 females...
> 
> Lyfespan, looks like a great  lineup.



I'll let you know everything as soon as I get my space all squared away, signed for it today so I figure about 2-3 weeks and I'll be starting many grow journals. I'm so excited.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 2, 2015)

.

oh-YA!

. 

View attachment PICT1127.jpg


View attachment PICT1123.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 2, 2015)

No breeder packs? Score on the mug would make a sick shirt


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 2, 2015)

getting the beans here > having breeders packs 

I live in a decriminalized but still illegal state and my shipments go through Chi-town CUSTOMS which is known to poke through a package or two so STEALTH is a must.
(I asked them NOT to label it jewelry so it was a souvenir mug ) 

[Cannazon still out stealth's ALL!!]


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 3, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> oh-YA!
> 
> .



Very nice mug man


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 3, 2015)

I guess I am spoiled we have store front bean shops in Toronto.
True north Seedbank you just call place order and meet in public and buy the beans. 
I would feel odd not having the packs to collect. 

Should label as fish food lol 

Glad you got your beans bro and a sweet mug


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 3, 2015)

View attachment image.jpg




lyfespan said:


> Ugh had to make an order with the Tude the freebies were sick
> 
> Added to my line up
> Nebula II
> ...


 Attitude does it again, even got an extra cannatonic, thanx.


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> the Larry OG everyone runs here is from Cali Connection...



True that....:yeahthat:


Love that Mug Bro...I might have to order a mug.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 3, 2015)

It was the "random" gift for stealth shipment.

I asked not to label jewelry and "a coffee mug would be GREAT!"

It's not "UP IN YO' FACE" weed related so it can get daily use.

I think its 2 sided too (not @ home for this post, I will confirm)
---

yup 2-sided


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'd love to have that in a hat but it is sold out at the moment . The shirt and mug are not sweet. I'm more of a DNA type of guy. Got my eye on the Tangie hate but $46 plus shipping yikes


----------

